# Spinning- this lady spins spanish moss



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

such a fun read.
what a gal she is.
Dawn Klug gathers spanish moss and makes blankets.sells them for 600$ each.
http://www.tampabay.com/features/humaninterest/she-spins-spanish-moss-into-beautiful-blankets/968162


----------



## yaksue (Jan 13, 2015)

What an amazing story! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

your very welcome.great read.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

How neat! Thanks for this story.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow, she is amazing.....


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

we have lots of old mans beard out here on our trees.must softer than spanish moss.
i was looking at it like maybe i should spin some.
i would never spin it on my spinning wheels but i would try maybe with 
my drop spindle...but then theres not that much old mans beard out
here.then i dont know what after this.but she is a cool lady.
i loved this story.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Interesting article. Had to look up more information. Thanks!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

so i found some old mans beard out here.different from spanish moss.
sort of twisted it about as if i where a spinner.
it looks like good crochet material to make a scrubber to scrub out pots and pans.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been told here that the Spanish moss is full of chiggers. I never bring it inside. I have used it outdoors in flower pots.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Jpacquin said:


> I have been told here that the Spanish moss is full of chiggers. I never bring it inside. I have used it outdoors in flower pots.


yeow...maybe they wash it.i think thats what the article said.
we dont have it here.we have old mans beard.
they use to use spanish moss in ticking for a mattress. hee hee.


----------

